# MBGFC Memorial Day Cash Awards Results



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Boat Amount

Tradors Hill $2,280
DOLPHIN IV $3,195
KELKAT $4,644
COTTON PATCH $9,270
Sea Hunter $11,280
Donny D III $13,905
HOT, BLACK & STICKY $19,080
A Work of Art $22,500
SUMMER BREEZE II $26,190
Breathe Reel Deep $27,540
MOLLIE $28,080
HIGH Cs $31,500
FIRST CHOICE $50,205
IONA LOUISE $68,625
Reel Worthless $70,956
YOU NEVER KNOW $78,480
Double J $85,050
TICO TIME $144,000

**All results unofficial pending audit


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I know the Captain on the First Choice and....
Damn is that Woody's boat the Iona Louise in 5th??


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

That was Woodies ride... He is fishing with Richard Stanzcyck on a 2 or 3 day adventure looking for BIG fish out of Venice... Sponsored by Pelagic.... I am hoping to catch up with them wed when i get in to have a beer and pick Richards brain for my July trip to Islamorada... Had Buddys on 3 of the boats that won money... Myles made the entry fee for the next tourney on Reel Worthless and Shawn and Andy recoved expenses on Breathe Reel Deep... i think Woody fish's the Jaqueline now also Murph.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty work Myles and crew, Smitty and Salt Dog.


----------

